# Good News, and Bad



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Both my does gave birth Sunday night. Unfortunately all bar one of the babies from the planned litter from my Siamese satin doe, Minnie, were either born dead, or were killed by the mother (the former, I think - she had stopped gaining weight a couple of days earlier). I found one live baby after she had cleared everything out of the nest, but I was unable to get her to accept it. Luckily, the unplanned litter (Heather managed an unnoticed gold-medal winning jump to the buck when I was cleaning cages) arrived in the early hours of Monday morning, so I put the odd baby in with them.



















The tiny baby in the second photo is the survivor from Minnie's litter. I was expecting it to die, but it seems to be thriving. The size is probably due to the fact that it's mother is also small.
Today I have managed to persuade Minnie to feed five of the pinkies, including her own, but, to be on the safe side, I won't leave them with her overnight.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear your litter didn't go the best, nut I'm glad to hear one little one is fighting! That's funny about the whoops litter, I can just imagine heroic music playing, the camera focusing on Heather's eyes, and a slow motion leap through the air.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Something like that - I knew she could jump, but out of the bath and into Bubble's cage????????????? (And her sister nearly made it as well - I did see her attempt, but three fails and out!).
Now I'm going to follow your example, and post today's photo:










As you can see, Minnie's baby - on the left - is still alive and kicking (and has a full tummy). I'm hoping it will turn out to be a Siamese buck, because the Siamese does, apart from the disaster, don't seem to be receptive to my dove tan buck.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

That first photo omg, cuteness overload :love1 :love1


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Please keep us up-to-date. I'm interested to see how the little one develops.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Heather looks good, the jumping must be hereditary, her brother from another litter jumps too (I think he's a spider-mouse!)  . Do keep us updated with pics 
Annie x


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Today's photo. You can't tell from the shot, but the black's eyes have just opened.










I probably have the wrong terminology, but: Two tans (top left), one a brown buck and the other a dove doe; two pied tan bucks, the black and his brown (chocolate?) brother below him; one golden (?) pied doe; one dove pied doe, and one brown (chocolate?) pied buck. All satins as both parents were, and I'm hoping they will be long-haired like their dam.

I am hoping that one of the bucks is worth keeping for future breeding as (as I have mentioned elsewhere) I am looking to breed satin long-hairs in interesting colours.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh, super cute. The black one with the white on it's face...such clean lines ^ ^


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Jadeguppy you wanted to know about the little one. Well, here's the latest photo of Stumpy (what else?) - she's a bit smaller than the others, and not as active, but then, none of my Siamese does could be described as energetic.


----------

